# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ

## BESTCHRISS

ΟΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ Η7 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΨΗΛΗΣ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ Η4

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ΟΙ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΤΩΝ 50WATT ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΠΙΟ ΦΩΤΕΝΕΣ ΤΩΝ 35WATT
KAI ΣΤΟΥΣ 4300Κ ΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΛΕΣ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ ΑΛΟΓΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΠΛΕ ΦΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΙ XENON ΣΤΑ 5000Κ ΚΑΙ 6000Κ 

http://cgi.ebay.com/50W-HID-Xenon-Li...item2c50767310

----------


## KarlBarks

Με γεια σου

----------


## leosedf

BESTCHRISS τα δυό σου μηνύματα ενσωματώθηκαν σε ένα. Θα σε παρακαλούσα να κάνεις επεξεργασία τα μηνύματα σου με μικρά γράμματα. Βλέπε Νο1:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules

----------


## navar

μιας και ψήνομαι και εγώ για αλλαγή !
είσαι ικανοποιημένος *BESTCHRISS ?
*είδες διαφορά απο τα απλά φώτα ??

και εγώ δεν το συζητάω μου την σπάει το μπλέ σίγουρα σε 4300 θα πάω !

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Αν κατάλαβα καλά λέτε για λάμπες αυτοκινήτου.Λοιπον, είναι μεγάλη η ενόχληση που προκαλεί στους άλλους οδηγούς το να βάζουμε πιο μεγάλες λάμπες.Αν βλέπουμε εμείς οι άλλοι θα τυφλώνονται.Έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα όταν συναντάω κάπιον πχ με xenon.Αυτοί έφαγαν το παραμύθι απλά βάζοντας πιο δυνατές λάμπες, πλήρωσαν τα ωραία τους τα λεφτά και τυφλώνουν τους άλλους οδηγούς.Το ίδιο με όσους βάζουν πιο δυνατές λάμπες.Ο κατασκευαστής του αυτοκινήτου που απασχολεί επιστήμονες για την σχεδίαση δεν ήταν βλάκας που έβαλε τις λάμπες που έχουν τ' αυτοκίνητά μας ούτε γινόμαστε εμείς έξυπνοι βάζοντας πιο δυνατές.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

πολυ σωστος ο πετρος και αμα τους το πεις γκρινιαζουν κιολας

----------


## dovegroup

Ομοίως το ίδιο και πολύ πιό επικίνδυνοι κάτι λεχρίτες που βάζουν Led σε προβολείς.
Το LED οχι απλά στραβώνει αν πέσει επάνω σου...
Απαγορεύεται στην ΕΕ η χρήση LED σε προβολείς αυτοκινήτου και στις μεγάλες σκάλες επίσης.

----------


## SIERA

παιδια το θεωρω απαραδεκτο αυτο με τα φωτα xenon πραγματικα κινδενευουν ζωες και το βλεπω καθημερινα λογο δουλειας,θα σας πω και το αλλο ομως,παρα πολυ πιτσιρικαδες βαζουν μπλε φωτα!!σκεφτονται ομως οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι οι οποιει εχουν αχρωματωψια???
για εμενα πρεπει να βγει νομος και να τα απαγορεψουν τυφλωνουν σε βαθμο παρα πολυ επικινδυνο και εκτος αυτου σου αναβουν και προβολακια ομιχλης... :Cursing:

----------


## navar

κατάλαβα !!!! μου λέτε με τρόπο να μήν βάλω !!!!! :P :P

βασικά αν βάλεις μια λογική θερμοκρασία (4300) και τα ρυθμίσεις να στέλνουν δέσμη χαμηλά συνεχίζει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?
δεν υπάρχουν καινούργια αυτοκίνητα που βγαίνουν απο γραμμη παραγωγής με ενσωματωμένα xenon ?

----------


## moutoulos

> ... δεν υπάρχουν καινούργια αυτοκίνητα που βγαίνουν απο γραμμη παραγωγής με ενσωματωμένα xenon ?



Και συ βρε Κώστα συγκρίνεις τα "εργοστασιακά", με τις "πυγολαμπίδες" που πουλάνε ...

Σαφώς και υπάρχουν, αλλά εκείνα έχουν 1000ε+, και αυτά όλη η εγκατάσταση και στις 
δυο "σκάλες", κάνει 100ε, μαζί με τα εργατικά ...

Θα ήταν ο τελευταίο αξεσουάρ που θα έβαζα στο αμάξι ..., πραγματικά τα μισώ ...  :Laugh:

----------


## Nemmesis

το προβλημα ειναι οτι και χαμηλα να το βαλεις να στελνει την δεσμη τα ξενον στα κλασικα φαναρια κανει το γυαλι απο τα αδιαφανα  φαναρια να φεγγει υπερβολικα με αποτελεμσα να στραβονεται καποιος ασχετα απο την γωνια θεασης... τα φαναρια για ξενον ειναι τελειος διαφορετικα... και εμανα μου αρεσουν τα ξενον αλλα δεν προκειται ποτε να βαλω στα εργοστασια φαναρια... ειναι απλα ανοητο... δλδ εσυ navar μεχρι τωρα δεν ειδες κανενα αμαξι να σε στραβονει με τα κολοφαναρα του τα ξενον??? 

οσο για τα αλλα κουφα που ακουστικα για τα λεντ... οτι νανε... τελειος κουφα... ολο και περισσοτερο μπαινουν τα λεντ στα εργοστασια φαναρια... ποιος νομος τα απογορευει??? μηπως υπαρχει νομος που τελικα λεει πως ακομα και την μερα πρεπει να υπαρχουν τα φωτα πορειας οπως και στην μηχανες??? 
ο καθενας εδω με τα δικα του....

----------


## savnik

> Θα ήταν ο τελευταίο αξεσουάρ που θα έβαζα στο αμάξι ..., πραγματικά τα μισώ ...



Να το αλλάξω λίγο:
Δεν θα ήταν ούτε και το τελευταίο αξεσουάρ που θα έβαζα στο αμάξι ..., πραγματικά τα μισώ.

----------


## leosedf

Εμένα μου αρέσουν τα xenon γιατί όταν δεν βλέπουμε στη δουλειά τα αυτοκίνητα  απο απέναντι τα τετρακίνητα μας ζυγίζουν περίπου 2500-3000 κιλά οπότε αν πέσω πάνω του θα τον στείλω πάλι πίσω απο κεί που ήρθε.

Φυσικά τα LED πρέπει να υπάρχουν μονο στα αμάξια που αρχικά τα φορούσαν ( πχ audi R8 ) και όχι σε διάφορα family cars.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> για εμενα πρεπει να βγει νομος και να τα απαγορεψουν τυφλωνουν σε βαθμο παρα πολυ επικινδυνο και εκτος αυτου σου αναβουν και προβολακια ομιχλης...



 Αυτό πάλι πια να ανάβουν τους προβολείς ομίχλης είναι κουφό.Αυτοί βλέπουν αλλά είτε μπροστά είτε από τον καθρέφτη είναι χάλια.

----------


## kostas007

τι σχεση εχουν ρε παιδια τα led με τα hid?
τα led ειναι ολα χαμηλης ισχυος και φωτεινοτητας και ειναι ειτε για ντεκορ ειτε για φωτα ημερας

----------


## herctrap

οταν πρωτο ανεβηκα αθηνα με το Rio

μετα την κρεπερι αφου μπηκα μεσα 
εβαλα μπροστα και εφυγα
ολοι μου εκαναν σιανιαλο να αναψω τα φωτα μου


συνηθεια απο χωριο τα αναβεις συμφωνα με το αν βλεπεις η οχι
αρα το βραδυ στην αθηνα πας και χωρις φωτα


στο χωριο τωρα που δεν υπαρχει φωτισμος

αλλα γαιδουρια τρακτερ και παρκαρισμενα Navara μες την μεση
τα xenon (6000)  με τον εργοστασιακο καθρεπτη στο corolla με βοηθησαν αρκετα στο να μην πεσω σε κανενα απο τα παραπανω

σινιαλο δεν μου εχουν κανει ακομα

----------


## sacracer

οι λαμπες που εχει στο λινκ osram nightbreaker ειναι αλογονου 55βαττ και εχουν πολυ καλο φως.ειναι νομιμες σε αντιθεση με τα αφτερμαρκετ ξενον.τις εχω εγω στο δικο μου αμαξι μεγαλη σκαλα.οσοι θελετε καλυτερο φωτισμο βαλτε ενισχυτη φωτων και αφηστε τα ξενον.αν δεν εχετε τα καταληλα φαναρια μην το σκεφτεστε καθολου,οι υπολοιποι δεν φταιμε σε τιποτα να χαλανε τα ματια μας.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν στραβωνεις τον απεναντι οδηγο φταιει οτι εχεισ σηκωμενα φωτα και οι λαμπεσ υψηλεσ φωτεινοτητας εχουν παρει εγκριση
εγω αυτη την στιγμη εχω σχεδον διπλασια φωτεινοτητα στην μεσαια σκαλα απο τις προηγούμενες λαμπεσ
και οσο για τις xenon ολα τα αυτοκινητα εταιριων τισ χρησιμοποιουν και οι μεγαλες εταιριεσ βαζουν ποια 50WATT
αλλα για καλητερη αποδοση θα πρεπει να αλλαξεται και τα φαναρια και οχι μονο τις λαμπεσ σε xenon
An award winning bulb by ‘Auto Express’: "Victories don't come much closer than this! In the light tunnel there was little to choose between this and the Philips +50. But the Silverstar gets the Best Buy award, thanks to a slightly better figure in our 75 metre test"

εχουν βραβευτοι από το «Auto Express»: «Οι νίκες δεν έρχονται πολύ πιο κοντά από ό, τι αυτό Υπό το φως σήραγγα υπήρχαν λίγα για να επιλέξει μεταξύ του ενός και της Philips 50 
Όμως, παίρνει το βραβείο Best Buy, χάρη σε ένα!. ελαφρώς καλύτερη εικόνα σε 75 μετρα μετρητή μας "

και κατι τελευταιο
οσοι τους ενοχλουν τα φωτα εχουν προβλημα με τα ματια τουσ 
να μην οδηγουν το βραδυ και να κατσουν σπιτι τους
εδω εχουν παρει βραβεια οι osram και philips

τα φωτα απο τα φορτηγα και τις νταλικεσ που ειναι 24 volt λαμπεσ δεν τους ενοχλουν;

----------


## leosedf

BESTCHRISS τα 4 μυνήματα σου τα μετέφερα σε ένα, επίσης έχεις πάρει μια παράβαση.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> αν στραβωνεις τον απεναντι οδηγο φταιει οτι εχεισ σηκωμενα φωτα και οι λαμπεσ υψηλεσ φωτεινοτητας εχουν παρει εγκριση
> εγω αυτη την στιγμη εχω σχεδον διπλασια φωτεινοτητα στην μεσαια σκαλα απο τις προηγούμενες λαμπεσ
> και οσο για τις xenon ολα τα αυτοκινητα εταιριων τισ χρησιμοποιουν και οι μεγαλες εταιριεσ βαζουν ποια 50WATT
> αλλα για καλητερη αποδοση θα πρεπει να αλλαξεται και τα φαναρια και οχι μονο τις λαμπεσ σε xenon
> An award winning bulb by ‘Auto Express’: "Victories don't come much closer than this! In the light tunnel there was little to choose between this and the Philips +50. But the Silverstar gets the Best Buy award, thanks to a slightly better figure in our 75 metre test"
> 
> εχουν βραβευτοι από το «Auto Express»: «Οι νίκες δεν έρχονται πολύ πιο κοντά από ό, τι αυτό Υπό το φως σήραγγα υπήρχαν λίγα για να επιλέξει μεταξύ του ενός και της Philips 50 
> Όμως, παίρνει το βραβείο Best Buy, χάρη σε ένα!. ελαφρώς καλύτερη εικόνα σε 75 μετρα μετρητή μας "
> 
> ...



 Δεν φτάνει που βάζεις πιό δυνατές λάμπες αυθαδιάζεις κι όλας.Δώσε πρώτα συμβουλές στον εαυτό σου και μετά στους άλλους.Κάτι άτομα σαν εσένα χρειάζεται να πληρώνουν πρόστιμα αφού δεν καταλαβαίνουν.Κλήση και πέρνα από ΚΤΕΟ για έλεγχο, να δούμε θα αυθαδιάσεις ξανά?Αλίμονο να με κάνεις να κάτσω σπίτι μου.Απλά θα ''φας'' μία μεγάλη σκάλα στα μούτρα αν σε συναντήσω (λέμε) στον δρόμο κι αν τυφλωθείς να κάτσεις εσύ σπίτι σου.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... *οσοι τους ενοχλουν τα φωτα εχουν προβλημα με τα ματια τουσ 
> να μην οδηγουν το βραδυ και να κατσουν σπιτι τους*
> εδω εχουν παρει βραβεια οι osram και philips




Φίλε συγγνώμη που θα στο πω, αλλά είσαι ο "κλασικός ισχυρογνώμων έλληνας".

Αυτοί που δεν βλέπουν, συνήθως αλλάζουν σε xenon. Οι υπόλοιποι που δεν έχουν πρόβλημα
με τα μάτια σου, καλύπτονται απο αυτά που έχει το εργοστάσιο. Αλλά τι λέω ..., τα xenon 
είναι μόδα. Εκτός και αν την τελευταία τριετία έχουν όλοι στραβωθεί ...

Λέμε οι λάμπες έχουν πάρει βραβείο και καλά κάνουν, εκεί που θα τις βάλεις όμως δεν είναι 
η σωστή του θέση.

Θέλουν το δικό τους φανάρι/κέλυφος/καθρέπτη ...
Βάζοντάς τες σε λάθος φανάρι ..., στραβώνουν.

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα μάτια μου, η οπτική οξύτητά μου είναι 10/10.  Παρόλα αυτά 
αν έρθει ένας και μου βάλει ένα φακό στα μάτια, σαφώς και με ενοχλεί.

Κανένας απο μας (εσάς), δεν αλλάζει φανάρι, να βάλει αυτό που προβλέπεται, αλλά με 50ε
θέλουμε να βάψουμε αυγά ...

Δέχομαι οτι έβαλες aftermarket accessories στο αμάξι σου, και καλά έκανες, αλλά μέχρι εκεί, 
μη μας την λές κιόλας σε μας που δεν έχουμε.

Φιλικά ...  :Laugh:

----------


## dovegroup

Οτι αφορά τα XENON...
Διάβασα πως η Ε.Ε ορίζει πως τα φωτα Xenon συνοδευονται απο autoleveling μηχανισμο και πλυστικη μηχανη... ψηλά γράμματα θα μου πείτε για αρκετούς λεβέντες.
Επίσης αν κάποιος λεβέντης τα έχει σηκώσει και ψηλά το πρόστιμο το έχει σίγουρο, και αν προκαλέσει και ατύχημα εκεί να δείς....
Οτι αφορά LED κυκλοφορούν αυτοσχέδια και κινέζικης προέλευσης φανάρια που έχουν LED και στη μεγάλη σκάλα!!!!, όταν πήγα να πάρω απο φίλο εισαγωγέα φανάρια LED ναί έχουν φτάσει και εδώ, αυτός μου είπε περί απαγόρευσης απο ΕΕ, και φυσικά μου είπε πως δεν θα τα φέρει.
Αυτά καρντάσια μου.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

εγω πιστευω πως οτιδηποτε συντελλει στην δημιουργια *επικινδυνων συνθηκων κατα την διαρκεια οδηγησης* πρεπει να θεωρειται παρανομο...και να τιμωρειτε...για ποιον λογο για λογους εμφανισης θα πρεπει να παιζεται η ζωη καποιου

----------


## SIERA

φιλε μου ειναι προκλητικο αυτο που λες να καθονται σπιτια τους οσους τους ενοχλει το φως του καθενα που του ηρθε να αναψει οτι φωτα εχει το αυτοκινητο προβολακια κτλ για να βλεπει αυτος καλα και να σκοτωθουμε εμεις,και μην ξεχνας  φιλε οτι κουβαλαμε και τα παιδια μας επανω που δεν φταιν σε τιποτα αν ο καθε πιτσιρικας αναβει οτι εχει και δεν ειχει για να κανει το κεφι του...

υ.γ.δεν φταιν τα ματια μας αλλο το μυαλο ορισμενων κλασσικων ελληνων οδηγων.

αλλα η λυση για εμενα ειναι απλη πλεον με τυφλωνεις με τα προβολακια σου και με τα φωτα σου???αρπα μεγαλη σκαλα να δεις τη κανεις.... :Wink:

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> φιλε μου ειναι προκλητικο αυτο που λες να καθονται σπιτια τους οσους τους ενοχλει το φως του καθενα που του ηρθε να αναψει οτι φωτα εχει το αυτοκινητο προβολακια κτλ για να βλεπει αυτος καλα και να σκοτωθουμε εμεις,και μην ξεχνας  φιλε οτι κουβαλαμε και τα παιδια μας επανω που δεν φταιν σε τιποτα αν ο καθε πιτσιρικας αναβει οτι εχει και δεν ειχει για να κανει το κεφι του...
> 
> υ.γ.δεν φταιν τα ματια μας αλλο το μυαλο ορισμενων κλασσικων ελληνων οδηγων.
> 
> αλλα η λυση για εμενα ειναι απλη πλεον με τυφλωνεις με τα προβολακια σου και με τα φωτα σου???αρπα μεγαλη σκαλα να δεις τη κανεις....



Πες τα βρε νικο...ετσι το πιο σημαντικο ξεχασα τα παιδια μας...

----------


## stdio

''και κατι τελευταιο
οσοι τους ενοχλουν τα φωτα εχουν προβλημα με τα ματια τουσ 
να μην οδηγουν το βραδυ και να κατσουν σπιτι τους
εδω εχουν παρει βραβεια οι osram και philips''


Δεν φταις εσυ, 'βρισκεις και κανεις' λενε στο χωριο μου. 
Αν το ελληνικο ηταν κρατος και οι νομοι ισχυαν δεν θα σου εκοβαν προστιμο, θα σε μπουζουργιαζαν μαζι με το καρουλι σου σε χρονο dt και δεν θα επαιρνες ουτε ανασα. Εχουν γεμισει οι δρομοι με ΄καρουλια' με εξατμιση σωληνα νερου, με φτερα αεροπλανων, ποδιες, φωτα που φωτιζουν το φεγγαρι και τα αστερια, χαμηλωμενα μισο εκατοστο απο την ασφαλτο και οτι αλλο κομπλεξικο αποθημενο εχει ο ανεγκεφαλος που τα οδηγει. Η τροχαια υπαρχει ακομα για να κυνηγησει κανα παπι μονο. Στη Γερμανια και στις αλλες υποαναπτυκτες χωρες αν δουν χαμηλομενο βγαζουν μεζουρα και μετρουν το υψος απο το εδαφος, αν δεν ειναι σωστο στο παιρνουν σηκωτο και σου περνουν 'βραχιολακια'...Αλλα τι ξερουν οι 'κουτοφραγκοι'...Εδω, στη χωρα μας καθε μερα εχουμε πεντε εξι νεκρους αλλα παντα ειναι καποιος 'αλλος' και οχι εμεις. Εμεις ειμαι μαγκες....

----------


## BESTCHRISS

λοιπον για να τελειωνουμε την ελληνικη τραγωδια πηγαινετε σε ολεσ τισ εταιριεσ αυτοκινητων
για να δειτε που συνοδευονται με λαμπεσ xenon που εχουν διπλασια φωτεινοτητα απο τισ απλεσ λαμπεσ αλογονου

και η αστυνομια σε γραφει αν εχεισ καμενεσ λαμπεσ και οχι αν εχεισ πεισσοτερο φωσ
αυτα για ενημερωση

----------


## SIERA

Για να ενημερωθεις καλυτερα μιας και ειναι η δουλεια μου κ.ο.κ.Ν.2696/99 ασκοπη χρηση φωτων,μη σωστη λειτουργια φωτων,κ.ο.κ.Ν2696/17 προστιμο 700e κτλ

αυτα για ενημερωση.....

----------


## BESTCHRISS

τοτε φιλε πρεπει να γραφετε ολα τα αυτοκινητα μολισ βγαινουν απο τισ αντιπροσοπεισ για θα εχουν πεισσοτερο φωσ  λογο λαμπεσ xenon απο τα παλαιοτερα αυτοκινητα που κυκλοφορουν

----------


## haris_216

αχ, υπεραισιόδοξοι φίλοι. πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξετε γνώμη ή τουλάχιστον να προβληματίσετε τον συνφορουμίτη BESTCHRISS? όπως βλέπετε είσαστε ΟΛΟΙ λάθος και αυτός ξέρει καλύτερα. και τα πάντα. (όχι τα αρκουδάκια :Smile: )
σίγουρα ο καθένας έχει δικαιωμα να κάνει ότι καγκουριές θέλει στο τουτου του. απλά το θέμα είναι ότι τα led στα πιτσιλιστήρια δεν σκοτώνουν (πέραν της αισθητικής μου) κανέναν ενώ λάθος φώτα το κάνουν. και εντάξει αν είσαι αυτοκτονικός και θες να την κάνεις απ' τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο, πάω πάσο. ο άλλος όμως τί σου φταίει;;;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ενταξει εχεται δικιο οι εταιριεσ θα αυτοκινητων δεν ξερουν τι κανουν που εχουν στον stadard εξοπλισμο xenon
θα μεινουν στην τεχνολογια πισω επειδη το θελετε εσεις
σε λιγα χρονια να ξερετε ολα τα αυτοκινητα πιστευω το 30% θα εχουν xenon λαμπεσ στον stadard εξοπλισμο τοτε τι θα κανετε;

επαναλαμβανω οποιοι θελετε μπητε στα σιτε αυτοκινητων των εταιριων για να ενημερωθειτε

----------


## tasosmos

Οι κατασκευαστες αυτοκινητων μπορει να βαζουν ξενον αλλα αλλαζουν και τους καθρεφτες, οχι μονο τις λαμπες σαν τον κλασικο καγκουρα.

Χωρια που αντι να σηκωνουν τα φωτα (οπως συνηθιζεται απο τους προφανους ευφυιας modders) τα κατεβαζουν χαμηλοτερα οταν εχουν ξενον.

----------


## Nemmesis

βρε αγορινα... τι δεν καταλαβενεις??? σε φαναρια φτιαγμενα για κοινες λαμπες αν βαλεις ξενον τους στραβοσες ολους.... πανε αγορασε και εσυ φαναρια για ξενον και περνατα και κτεο αν θες... βαλε μια φοτο απο τα φαναρια σου να δουμε αν κανουν για ξενον... εγω εχω φαναρια για ξενον και ειμαι με τις κοινες λαμπες μια χαρα...

----------


## haris_216

έχουν xenon. μέ άλλα κάτοπτρα όμως. άλλα κρύσταλλα. και πλυστικό σύστημα. 
και αφού φίλε μου μας παροτρύνεις να "μπούμε" στα site των εταιριών θα σου προτείνω κι εγώ να μπεις στους τιμοκαταλόγους τους. και τότε θα δεις ότι με τα 100-150 ευρώ που έδωσε για λάμπες με τοποθέτηση, από τις εταιρίες που αναφέρεις, δεν αγοράζεις ούτε την φίσα της λάμπας.
μη νομίζεις δηλαδή ότι οι λάμπες που αγόρασες εσύ, εγώ ή ο άλλος έχουν καμιά σχέση με τις xenon όπως πρέπει να είναι όταν τηρούν κανονισμούς ασφαλείας και ορατότητας.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φιλε οι εταιριεσ πουλανε ονομα ετσι και αλλιως ολα τα προιοντα τους ειναι aftermarket
οι εταιριεσ κανουν ποια το σκελετο και το σασι και την μηχανη ολα τα αλλα ειναι αλλων εταιριων που εχουν υπογραψει τισ συμβασεις π.χ στα φαναρια hella
σε παραθετω στα αμερικανικα SITE για να δεις φαναρια που υποστηριζουν xenon 
γιατι τοτε οι λαμπες στα γερμανια αυτοκινητα ειναι ολες osram H philips και δεν ειναι bmw,mercedes,audi κλπ
αν τα παρεις απο την εταιρια θα τα πληρωσεισ 4 φορες επανω μην παραμυθιαζεσαι
π.χ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/00-02...Q5fAccessories

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επισησ ολα τα φαναρια στα αυτοκινητα ειναι πλαστικα κανενα δεν εχει ποια κρυσταλο για προστασια των πεζων

----------


## BESTCHRISS

φυσικα πρεπει να αλλαξετε τα φαναρια αν παρετε λαμπες χενον ενοειται
αλλα να ξερεται περισσοτερο ενοχλουν τα σηκωμενα φωτα μεσαια που φεγκουν σαν μεγαλη σκαλα
παρα οι λαμπες υψηλης φωτεινοτητας η οι λαμπες xenon αν ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενες

----------


## stdio

κλασικος ελληνας ξερολας αι κιου ραδικιου τελειωσε το δημοτικο το γυμνασιο το λυκειο ολοι τα τελειωνουν ετσι κι αλλιως ετοιμος για το ΜΙΤ τα ξερει ολα ετσι και αλλιως λογω ντι εν ει ηλικια γυρω στα δεκα ανεξαρτητως βιολογικης ξερει και κομπιουτερ τους βλεπεις παντου καθημερινα ειναι βαθυς γνωστης επι παντος επιστητου τωρα με τους κινεζους εβαλε και ξενον ενα πραμα μονο δεν ξερει ουτε προκειται ποτε να το μαθει ...... που πας ρε καραμητρο...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

εχω δυο πτυχια ηλεκτρονικος-μηχανικος και τεχνικων υπολογιστων
η σιωπη μου προς απαντηση σου

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και επειδη κοροιδευεις τουσ κινεζουσ να σε ενημερωσω οτι αυτοκινητα κανουν στην κινα mercedes και Chrysler 
δες το site 
http://www.4troxoi.gr/default.php?pn...=4&art_id=6880

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> φιλε οι εταιριεσ πουλανε ονομα ετσι και αλλιως ολα τα προιοντα τους ειναι aftermarket
> οι εταιριεσ κανουν ποια το σκελετο και το σασι και την μηχανη ολα τα αλλα ειναι αλλων εταιριων που εχουν υπογραψει τισ συμβασεις π.χ στα φαναρια hella
> σε παραθετω στα αμερικανικα SITE για να δεις φαναρια που υποστηριζουν xenon 
> γιατι τοτε οι λαμπες στα γερμανια αυτοκινητα ειναι ολες osram H philips και δεν ειναι bmw,mercedes,audi κλπ
> αν τα παρεις απο την εταιρια θα τα πληρωσεισ 4 φορες επανω μην παραμυθιαζεσαι
> π.χ 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/00-02...Q5fAccessories



Είναι άλλο πράγμα η προέλευση των ανταλλακτικών και άλλο η μετατροπή που εσύ κάνεις.Όπως είπε και κάποιος φίλος αυτό τιμωρείται αλλά μάλλον μικρή σημασία έχει για σένα.Για να τιμωρείται πάει να πει ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνεται.
Είναι διαφορετικό να βάζει τις λάμπες ένας κατασκευαστής που πληρώνει επιστήμονες να σχεδιάσουν ένα αυτοκίνητο και θα το κάνουν σωστα και διαφορετικό να το κάνεις εσύ μόνος σου.
Στην πράξη αυτοί που κάνουν αυτού του είδους την μετατροπή απλά βάζουν πιό δυνατές λάμπες και τυφλώνουν τους άλλους οδηγούς αλλά κι αυτό λίγο σ' ενδιαφέρει.Ας κάτσουν στα σπίτια τους βγήκε ο μάγκας βόλτα με την κούρσα να πουλήσει μαγκιά.
Μακάρι να υπήρχαν έλεγχοι για κάτι άτομα σαν και σένα.

----------


## navar

Δυστυχώς οι αρχές , οι τρόποι , ο σεβασμός στους άλλους , και όλα αυτά τα ανώτερα χαρακτηριστικά που κάνουν τον άνθρωπο να ξεχωρίζει απο τα υπόλοιπα ζώα , δυστυχως δεν περνάνε ΚΤΕΟ....και δεν υπάρχει ελεγκτικός μηχανισμός !

----------


## SIERA

[στου κουφου την πορτα οσο θελεις βροντα,παρε την πορτα και φυγε....


 Μην μπερδεύεις τα εργοστασιακά φανάρια που πιθανόν όπως σου είπαν και ποιο πάνω κοιταν ποιο χαμηλά και είναι διαμορφωμένα έτσι ώστε να μην τυφλώνουν.
  Τώρα εσύ άμα πάρεις λάμπες με 80ε που υποτίθεται είναι για να φέγγουν δρόμο και κάνουν για να φέγγεις γήπεδο και τυφλωνεις τον κοσμο... τη δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις??

----------


## BESTCHRISS

λοπον γραφω για τουα ανημερωτους
bmw E46  ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ HELLA 
Ε36 ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ ΗΕLLA
διαφορικα,σασμαν zdf
ηλεκτρονικα bosch
tablo delphi
αμορντισερ sachs
καθρεπτες valeo
τζαμια securit
λαμπες οsram
ζαντεσ bbs
δισκοι ATE

εγω απο οτι βλεπετε γνωριζω απο αυτοκινητα και το *αποδεικνύω* 
 με πραξεις και οχι με την θεωρια

----------


## BESTCHRISS

συγνωμη εκανα λαθοσ e46 bosch φαναρια

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> λοπον γραφω για τουα ανημερωτους
> bmw E46  ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ HELLA 
> Ε36 ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ ΗΕLLA
> διαφορικα,σασμαν zdf
> ηλεκτρονικα bosch
> tablo delphi
> αμορντισερ sachs
> καθρεπτες valeo
> τζαμια securit
> ...



 Εμένα μ' έπεισε παραδίδομαι.Πάω να κάνω το Yaris turbo με xenon spoiler αεροτομή πίσω κλπ.Ξέρεις από αυτοκίνητα? ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΗ.
Μάλλον σε κάποιο φόρουμ αυτοκινήτων στην υποκατηγορία ''φτιάξιμο αυτοκινήτων'' θα μπορέσουν να σε καταλάβουν καλύτερα.Πάντως με τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο γκόμενα δεν βγάζεις.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

ευτυχως ολα τα εξαρτηματα των αυτοκινητων τα φτιαχουν οι εταιριες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ξεχασα ε46 μπαταρια varta

----------


## SIERA

πετρο φιλε αστο απο οτι βλεπεις ακρη δεν βγαζουμε.. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## BESTCHRISS

οσο για τα spoiler αν βαλεισ πισω πρεπει να εχεισ 200 αλογα για να εχει αποδωση το αυτοκινητο αλλιωσ τρωσ απο μεσα τα λαστιχα του αυτοκινητου
επισης αν βαλεισ μπροστα πρεπει να διορθωσεισ την καμπερ και τη καστερ των τροχων,σε συνδιασμο με μπαρα θολων,αντιστρεπτικεσ δοκους
για να εχει οφελοσ σε αεροδυναμικη η υψηλη ταχυτητα επιση πρεπει να κανεισ μετατροπη του αυτοκινητου στην αναρτηση και στην πεδιση για να εχεισ σταθεροτητα και κρατημα στους δρομους
και ενισχυμενους δισκους και τακακια
αμα μπορεις πιασε με

----------


## stdio

ποιος ειχε πει 'με βλακα και ηλιθιο δεν τα βγαζεις περα' ; ποιος;

----------


## SIERA

οχι οχι στην μ@@@@ια δεν μπορω να σε πιασω...το παραδεχομαι

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

.........................................

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και εγω θα σου δοωσω δυο αρκουδακια για να παιζεις 
αφου δεν ξερεισ απο αυτοκινητα τι ασχολεισαι

----------


## BESTCHRISS

τα φόρουμ είναι για ενημέρωση και όχι να βρίζει ο ένας τον άλλον
οποίος θέλει τα υιοθετεί αυτά όποιοι δεν θέλουν δικαίωμα τους 
πολλοί ενδιαφέρονται να ενημερωθούν 
και βλέπω δεν απαντάτε τεκμηριώνοντας αλλά  με αερολογίες 
και όχι με αποδείξεις γιατί είστε άσχετοι με τα αυτοκινητα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

*επισης* *ανταποδιδω* 
στον *stdio*

----------


## patridas595

> τοτε φιλε πρεπει να γραφετε ολα τα αυτοκινητα μολισ βγαινουν απο τισ αντιπροσοπεισ για θα εχουν πεισσοτερο φωσ  λογο λαμπεσ xenon απο τα παλαιοτερα αυτοκινητα που κυκλοφορουν



Θα στο κάνω λιανά αν και αμφιβάλλω πως θα το καταλάβεις... Τα xenon aftermarket που προσαρμόζονται στο κανονικό φανάρι αυτοκινήτου με διαθλαστήρα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ. Τα εργοστασιακά xenon είναι τοποθετημένα σε ειδικό φανάρι προβολέα( προτζέκτορ) που έχει μηχανισμό αυτόματης ρύθμισης ύψους και πλυστικό μηχανισμό για να μη βρωμίζει το φανάρι και θαμπώνει τους υπόλοιπους οδηγούς. Τα xenon ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΝΑΡΙΑ ΑΛΟΓΟΝΟΥ! ΓΚΕΓΚΕ?

Δες κι αυτό μιας και μιλάμε για επιχειρήματα: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDjTglCu84U

----------


## SIERA

πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι παιρνεις και δεν μα δινεις αλλα παλικαρι μου εισαι σε forum που δεν εχει σχεση με αμαξια αν το εχεις καταλαβει αν οχι στο λεω να το παρεις χαμπαρι,μην προσπαθεις να καληψεις την χαζομαρα σου πισω απο κατεβατα ασχετα λογια που μας λες η συζητηση ειναι πανω στα φωτα,αν δεν εχεις επιχειρηματα που να στεκουν η σε φεραμε σε δυσκολη θεσει με τα επιχειρηματα μας μεινε στο θεμα τουλαχιστον η ασχολη σου με τα κουβαδακια σου...
τελος παντον θεωρω οτι ξεφυγαμε σε συζητηση αλλα δεν βγανει και ακρη οταν απεντι σου δεν εχεις εναν σοβαρο ανθρωπο για συζητηση με ορθα επιχειρηματα φοβαμαι οτι αν κατεβουμε και αλλο στο επιπεδο την ανοησιας θα μας νικησεις σιγουρα αρα δεν σου ξανααπανταω.........

----------


## BESTCHRISS

καλό βραδύ παιδιά κοιμηθείτε για ηρεμίσει το μυαλό σας

----------


## stdio

ρε φιλαρακι εμεις με γυναικες και παιδια καθομαστε μεσα γιατι δεν μπορουμε να βγουμε, εσυ γιατι δε βγαινεις να βρεις καμια γκομενιτσα να ξεχαρμανιασεις;

----------


## dovegroup

Το παρόν νήμα έχει ξεφύγει προτείνω κλείδωμα αν το βλέπει κανένας mod ή admin.
 :Tongue2:

----------


## moutoulos

Ακριβώς ..., το θέμα κλειδώνεται, γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι ανοιχτό.

----------

